# Remove entrance reducer?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldn't. I wait until there is a large traffic jam of bees backed up trying to get in, and getting in the way of bees trying to get out. For example, if you look at this group of nucs that were flying on a warm day recently, you will see that even though there are plenty of bees in the air there is tolerable congestion at the entrances. If I remember correctly, all that I did for changing entrances at these colonies was to take out the partial wine cork that was blocking some of the top auger holes of the busiest hives, and changed the entrance reducer on one of the tallest ones to have a bottom entrance of 3" instead of 1". I never like to have them have larger entrances than they can defend. A little congestion is better than a little robbing. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U_bm72spHI


----------



## kwclr (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the video. You're busy nucs really put my little hive into perspective.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

You're welcome. Beesource is a good place to come to learn. I started on Beesource before I had bees and am still coming back and learning things. :thumbsup:


----------

